# Sexing Bichirs



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how large a bichirs have to grow to sex it properly? Both of my bichir's annal fin looks the same. I'll probably check the ones at the store in the next few weeks to see if there is a clear difference.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

You said yours are small in another thread, right? I think they are waaay too small to sex. They get 50 cm.

Here's a link to info on sexing them:
http://www.fishbase.org/physiology/...&speciesname=senegalus+senegalus&autoctr=3143
basically says you cant tell unless they're breeding and you're right, it's the anal fin.
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/speciessummary.php?id=5024
fishbase is a great resource for fish info, btw.

GL.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

They are around 3 inch, prob still too small.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah. i think they're breeding them with hormones or something to get them in that small. not an easy fish to breed. i guess that is better than catching them wild.

you plan on tryin to breed them? or just wonder about sexing them? just wondering


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I just like having a pair of male and female. Its far cheaper to buy them then to breed them in such limited space. People probably breed them in ponds.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that i moved the Kois to the pond outside, I want to add some algae eaters, would the bichirs eat the siamese (2-3 inches)?


----------

